# Placing artificial floor plants behind tanks



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I have some misc. potted floor plants that are not in use so I am going to give them a try behind (and to be clear, outside) my tank. I have about four feet of room behind the tank currently. I opted to not finish the back of the tank/glass so that I could service the tank and enjoy the tank while I am on that side. I hung some cheap black curtains so when you look through the tank from the front you see curtains rather than basement walls and boxes. I am placing the plants along the back long side of the tank. It will block "easy" access but still workable. I am going to look for some up lights Placed at the base of the plants so the plants stand out a bit. Has anyone done something along these lines they want to share or share photos with me?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not but it does sound interesting. Are you considering using LED landscaping lights as the uplights? It would probably be a cheap to operate method and look fairly unobtrusive.

Any chance of a pic of the area and tank this project will be located?


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Sure, next trip down. I was thinking small uplights first but then think I will have multiple cords. I then changed to a low voltage trac light mounted on the base of the tank stand shining up.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Here are a few pictures. I am thinking maybe to build a couple small rolling carts to set the plants on and maybe the fixture then they can be easily rolled out of the way.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that fixture will work well for what you want to do. Wow that is a lot of plants!


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I will send a final picture when done. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Dooner;

I like the concept of the plants behind a see-through backwall tying the inside together with the outside...I do something similar to tie the frontview together:








...but if in your case, this is a second viewing side, and the plants will obscure the tank a bit when viewed from the same side, so you'll have to select and place them carefully to minimize loss of viewing area... and also, when seen through the tank, lighting of those plants behind tank will determine how visually prominent they will be...I would think, the aquarium wants to be the prominent viewing feature...with some careful planning, positioning and lighting trials, you should be a able to come up with a satisfying design.

Cheers


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I agree, think you nailed it


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Update: I ordered the light fixture shown in the earlier post. Mounting a 2' by 4' board to a flat dolly I already had, which will hold three or four plants. I am trying different positions to see what has the best look. I wrapped the fluval output hose in a faux birch bark ribbon. I sos have two four ft. led shop lights over the plants.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

The light fixture came and it is pretty good, but I am going to add one more as one doesn't give enough light. If I turn on the two, four foot shop lights that are overhead it looks real good. I don't really know which I like better so I will try both over time. Here is a picture of each.









The bark wrap looks pretty good. I added a stuffed animal to one of the trees and it was a real hit with the grandkids!


----------

